# Hole in the Head



## mike45 (May 31, 2004)

my piranha that i currently have in a 20 gallon (long) tank appears to have a hole in the head he is about 5-6 inches (i know i will upgrade this tank soon, but i dont have much money right now im thinking about getting a 125 gall!!!!) anyway my friend told me only oscars get hole in the head, but I believe my pQiranha has got it hse is alone in the tank and i am scared i dont think i did anything wrong i feed him frozen squid every other day and feeders once a week and he always looks healthy oh btw the hole is near his eye but it doesnt go all the way through his head

please respond asap









oh P.S. he is a red belly piranha around 4-5 inches long and 1 inch wide about
edit- P.S.S. (sorry) he doesnt eat flakes..


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

there is a pinned thread at the top of this forum...

it has ways to see if that is in fact what it is, its causes, and how to go about healing it

good luck bro









hith thread


----------



## romano66 (Jul 14, 2004)

i just found this site somtime today, that is why it only comes up as me having only two or three posts, but i sure know alot about piranha, and this sounds like a very serious disease. i would recomend searching in the diseas topics of what this could. be look it up quickly because anything that has a hole forming in its head doesnt sound to healthy to me.

p.s. and by the way good luck with your piranha!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

HITH is easily recognisible as a disease, please post a pic, in the mean time read the profile on HITH I wrote and pinned in this forum and follow the advice (raise the temp to 84-86F do daily 20% water changes, remove carbon and add salt)

also can you tell us how long the fish has been like this?
what the water conditions are?
what tankmates?


----------

